# Sound card and cdcontrol



## hennesse (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,

I configured my sound card, and it works fine, except: cdcontrol will "play" an audio CD, but no actual sound comes out the speakers.

7.2.2 Testing the Sound Card
If your CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive's audio-out pins are properly connected to your sound card, you can put a CD in the drive and play it with cdcontrol(1):

Apparently my CD-ROM drive is not properly connected.  But what exactly does that mean, and is there anything I can do about it?  (It's a 10-year-old HP Pavillion PC).

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## mav@ (Aug 25, 2011)

Your CD-ROM should have audio output connector (usually 4-pin) and it should be connected with additional cable to respective CD-input connector on the motherboard or external soundcard.


----------



## hennesse (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks mav@,

I popped the cover off and there's no audio cable on the CD.  That explains it.  Next time I'm feeling frisky, I'll look deeper and see if I can find the place on the motherboard where one would go.

Dave


----------

